# tidal on pionner p99rs?



## zeded23 (Sep 16, 2017)

hey,
Does anyone know why I can not hear songs through an tidal app on iPhone 6 that connects to Pioneer p99rs?[usb]
Is it because the Pioneer does not recognize the flac files?
On the display the device appears to be running but not heard


----------



## elk88 (Dec 7, 2012)

having a quick look at Pioneer's site - https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/Stage4/DEX-P99RS shows that FLAC is not a supported format.


elk


----------

